# Treiber Asus EeePc 1005HAG/1005HGO



## Fleshless (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir den EeePC 1005HAG/1005HGO zugelegt.

Da Win 7 vor installiert war und ich nun Xp Installiert habe und keine Treiber CD mit bei war suche ich nun noch den UMTS Modem Treiber (Huwei) auf der Asus Homepage hab ich nichts gefunden.

Wer kann mir helfen?

Gruß Fleshless


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Mai 2010)

Die installiert Windows 7 eigentlich von alleine, ist zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## Fleshless (7. Mai 2010)

sorry falsch von mir ich suche treiber für Xp


----------



## (@ze) (7. Mai 2010)

Servus!

Probier mal diese Treiber aus:

ASUSTreiber.de Download - Treiber

Nach unten scrollen, da hast du 2 zur Auswahl!

mfg


----------



## digga82 (10. Oktober 2010)

hiho

ich habe  einen asus 1005HAG  sooo  hatte win 7 drauf 

runtergeschmissen   und xp pro  firmenware drauf sp 3

soo hab alle treiber instalirt bekommen mittels 

ASUSTreiber.de Download - EeePC 1101HA XP Support DVD

super link  alles funst nur wenn ich den  Grakatreiber  installieren will sagt er am ende der instalation ... system erfühlt  nicht die mindestanforderungen  fuer die instalation der software 



kann mir vllt jemand einen passenden treiber  fuer den lappi zeigen wäre super 

hier die daten 

Betriebssystemname    Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version    5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
Betriebssystemhersteller    Microsoft Corporation
Systemname    INA
Systemhersteller    ASUSTeK Computer INC.
Systemmodell    1005HAG
Systemtyp    X86-basierter PC
Prozessor    x86 Family 6 Model 28 Stepping 2 GenuineIntel ~1666 Mhz
BIOS-Version/-Datum    American Megatrends Inc. 0301, 31.12.2009
SMBIOS-Version    2.5
Windows-Verzeichnis    C:\WINDOWS
Systemverzeichnis    C:\WINDOWS\system32
Startgerät    \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Gebietsschema    Deutschland
Hardwareabstraktionsebene    Version = "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)"
Benutzername    xxxx
Zeitzone    Westeuropäische Normalzeit
Gesamter realer Speicher    1.024,00 MB
Verfügbarer realer Speicher    743,98 MB
Gesamter virtueller Speicher    2,00 GB
Verfügbarer virtueller Speicher    1,96 GB
Größe der Auslagerungsdatei    2,39 GB
Auslagerungsdatei    C:\pagefile.sys


----------

